# Ophcrack - Boot Failed



## aj2009

Hi. Ok so i managed to get myself locked out of my own computer. I forgot the administrator password somehow... dumb i know. Im pretty sure i just messed up setting the password so 1 or 2 characters are wrong.

Anyway i went and downloaded ophcrack's live cd for vista and burned the iso image to a dvd. I changed the boot order in my computer so that the cd/dvd drive is first priority. Ithen put the dvd with the iso image into my cd drive and restarted the computer. My computer tries to boot from the disk but after a few seconds it tells me this:

isolinux: Disk error 01, AX=42CC, drive FE

Boot Failed

I don't know what i'm doing wrong im using the vista ophcrack and my computer is vista. I've followed instructions properly. any help? 
I think it may have something to do with me using a dvd instead of a cd. i dunno.


----------



## aj2009

bump


----------



## aj2009

bump


----------



## mep916

We don't offer advice on reseting admin passwords. Gonna have to google it.


----------

